# Insane Panera Pickup



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

logged in just before peak dinner hours in a busy UE area. Immediately got request for $10 to pick up a Panera order and delivery to a nearby neighborhood-awesome! Get to Panera, show them the order, told it would be a short wait (7 food items-3 smoothies). Waited 10 minutes, texted cust that it’s busy, waiting. 15,20…finally I check with counter staff and ask what’s going on..it’s been 30 minutes now. Get a brush off “working on it” answer. Then the customer calls Panera to ask what’s going on. Call uber support and all they want to do is cancel the order. At this point I know if I hang in there, customer will tip well so then Uber puts me on hold to call Panera location. I watch the staff finally pick up on the 10th ring and hang up on Uber. 45 minutes now. customer calls Panera a second time. gets put on hold. staff obviously ignores the phone. Customer calls me-tells me to wait there. They are coming to get their order in person and they will pay me cash for time waiting. Panera staff tries to tell me she canceled the order. But app still shows it as active. She shows up with 4 hungry kids and staff tells her they thought I had canceled because I went to my car for a second. I was standing right there for an hour at this point. Customer is going ballistic at Panera staff while I call uber support again to let them know I have been waiting over an hour and would like to at least get paid for my time that I waited to make sure customer was being taken care of. Uber support says all they can compensate is SIX DOLLARS. Now I have yet another chain restaurant to add to the “do not accept” list. Fun fact: if you wait too long and cancel the order so you can move on, Uber gets on your case and says your account could be suspended


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

You have a lot more patience than me. I would have been gone long before you.


----------



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You have a lot more patience than me. I would have been gone long before you.


I have given up on most chain restaurants with DT option. Staff at those places tend to lock the lobby with no rhyme or reason so DT is long wait. TIP: if you text the customer and say “place is busy, may be a bit of wait” customer likely to tip better. I went to a Popeyes once that locked the lobby in middle of the day and hit “cancel-long wait” only to get a scolding text from UE for being “unreliable “. I always call Uber Support just to document the issue.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

im waiting to hear what the customer gave you...you omitted that lol


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

honda2020 said:


> logged in just before peak dinner hours in a busy UE area. Immediately got request for $10 to pick up a Panera order and delivery to a nearby neighborhood-awesome! Get to Panera, show them the order, told it would be a short wait (7 food items-3 smoothies). Waited 10 minutes, texted cust that it’s busy, waiting. 15,20…finally I check with counter staff and ask what’s going on..it’s been 30 minutes now. Get a brush off “working on it” answer. Then the customer calls Panera to ask what’s going on. Call uber support and all they want to do is cancel the order. At this point I know if I hang in there, customer will tip well so then Uber puts me on hold to call Panera location. I watch the staff finally pick up on the 10th ring and hang up on Uber. 45 minutes now. customer calls Panera a second time. gets put on hold. staff obviously ignores the phone. Customer calls me-tells me to wait there. They are coming to get their order in person and they will pay me cash for time waiting. Panera staff tries to tell me she canceled the order. But app still shows it as active. She shows up with 4 hungry kids and staff tells her they thought I had canceled because I went to my car for a second. I was standing right there for an hour at this point. Customer is going ballistic at Panera staff while I call uber support again to let them know I have been waiting over an hour and would like to at least get paid for my time that I waited to make sure customer was being taken care of. Uber support says all they can compensate is SIX DOLLARS. Now I have yet another chain restaurant to add to the “do not accept” list. Fun fact: if you wait too long and cancel the order so you can move on, Uber gets on your case and says your account could be suspended


Ten minute timer is set the minute I walk in…


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

10? If there isn't a reasonable expectation that I will be out in 5, I'm gone. It has to be a really high value order and clear communication from staff to get me to consider anything longer.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

honda2020 said:


> logged in just before peak dinner hours in a busy UE area. Immediately got request for $10 to pick up a Panera order and delivery to a nearby neighborhood-awesome! Get to Panera, show them the order, told it would be a short wait (7 food items-3 smoothies). Waited 10 minutes, texted cust that it’s busy, waiting. 15,20…finally I check with counter staff and ask what’s going on..it’s been 30 minutes now. Get a brush off “working on it” answer. Then the customer calls Panera to ask what’s going on. Call uber support and all they want to do is cancel the order. At this point I know if I hang in there, customer will tip well so then Uber puts me on hold to call Panera location. I watch the staff finally pick up on the 10th ring and hang up on Uber. 45 minutes now. customer calls Panera a second time. gets put on hold. staff obviously ignores the phone. Customer calls me-tells me to wait there. They are coming to get their order in person and they will pay me cash for time waiting. Panera staff tries to tell me she canceled the order. But app still shows it as active. She shows up with 4 hungry kids and staff tells her they thought I had canceled because I went to my car for a second. I was standing right there for an hour at this point. Customer is going ballistic at Panera staff while I call uber support again to let them know I have been waiting over an hour and would like to at least get paid for my time that I waited to make sure customer was being taken care of. Uber support says all they can compensate is SIX DOLLARS. Now I have yet another chain restaurant to add to the “do not accept” list. Fun fact: if you wait too long and cancel the order so you can move on, Uber gets on your case and says your account could be suspended


Uber doesnt give 1/2 a turd about you.
Why would you care about the person
that ordered the food?
Cause they said they would tip you in the app?


----------



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> im waiting to hear what the customer gave you...you omitted that lol


35 in cash because she felt bad I had been stuck there waiting that long. Way better than the $0 I would have gotten if I had just canceled after 15 minutes or the 6 bucks Uber tossed my way after I called support


Disgusted Driver said:


> 10? If there isn't a reasonable expectation that I will be out in 5, I'm gone. It has to be a really high value order and clear communication from staff to get me to consider anything longer.


Careful how much you do that…I canceled thru the app 2x in a shift because I was in an area that I wasn’t familiar with and both times ended up at places with a long DT line. Next day got a nagging Uber text saying I was being “unreliable”. The vibe I get when I call Uber support is that a 15 minute wait is considered reasonable.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

honda2020 said:


> 35 in cash because she felt bad I had been stuck there waiting that long. Way better than the $0 I would have gotten if I had just canceled after 15 minutes or the 6 bucks Uber tossed my way after I called support
> 
> Careful how much you do that…I canceled thru the app 2x in a shift because I was in an area that I wasn’t familiar with and both times ended up at places with a long DT line. Next day got a nagging Uber text saying I was being “unreliable”. The vibe I get when I call Uber support is that a 15 minute wait is considered reasonable.


Sometimes that estimated time on the ping is correct. For Example I had a pick-up at McDonalds 1.2 miles estimated time 28 minutes. The inside was closed and only DT open. Luckily for me I have an inside track and was able to get the food brought out to me in the parking lot in a few minutes instead of sitting in the DT for 20+ minutes.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Panera is a ‘no” for me. Always. I’m not sure why they’re so entitled. Eat me.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Panera is a ‘no” for me. Always. I’m not sure why they’re so entitled. Eat me.


They are better then you . New words . Tell them ( I HOPE YOU HAVE THE DAY YOU DESERVE ) . My new saying . And if the order is good wait 10 no more . Typical wait should be 2 or 3 minutes tops if its not done already .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

honda2020 said:


> 35 in cash because she felt bad I had been stuck there waiting that long. Way better than the $0 I would have gotten if I had just canceled after 15 minutes or the 6 bucks Uber tossed my way after I called support
> 
> Careful how much you do that…I canceled thru the app 2x in a shift because I was in an area that I wasn’t familiar with and both times ended up at places with a long DT line. Next day got a nagging Uber text saying I was being “unreliable”. The vibe I get when I call Uber support is that a 15 minute wait is considered reasonable.


Glad she hooked you up, once in a while you run into a person with some class.

Thanks for the warning, in my area I seem to get away with it but I also don't do a lot of delivery, mostly do XL. I get the impression that Uber has such different standards in different locales, doesn't make much sense from a corporate integrity perspective (but then they never had any) but totally explains their manipulative behavior.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Panera is horrible and the way their orders come in is thru some weird email-like system (at least the ones I've picked up from). I still take these during lunch/daytime usually but if the bag is not sitting on the counter when I walk in I turn around and cancel. I feel bad for the customers who order from Panera because it's really an over-priced scam of a restaurant, their sandwiches have two slices of thin meat , most no cheese, a piece of lettuce and a spread stuffed between to slices of mostly air bread and charging $10 plus just for that. They are also becoming dated, I don't think they'll be around much longer or sold off to some private equity firm that will possibly keep some stores open for awhile but continue driving down quality.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I waited 2 hrs once, never again, only because it was a good order going where I wanted.

I had a catering order right before that and they had 2-3 grocery bags full all ready +$20.

I also agree that their food totally sucks now and I have no idea why people still go there.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

honda2020 said:


> I have given up on most chain restaurants with DT option. Staff at those places tend to lock the lobby with no rhyme or reason so DT is long wait. TIP: if you text the customer and say “place is busy, may be a bit of wait” customer likely to tip better. I went to a Popeyes once that locked the lobby in middle of the day and hit “cancel-long wait” only to get a scolding text from UE for being “unreliable “. I always call Uber Support just to document the issue.


WTF is DT????


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Doowop said:


> WTF is DT????


DT = Drive Thru = Usually Long Waits


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

honda2020 said:


> logged in just before peak dinner hours in a busy UE area. Immediately got request for $10 to pick up a Panera order and delivery to a nearby neighborhood-awesome! Get to Panera, show them the order, told it would be a short wait (7 food items-3 smoothies). Waited 10 minutes, texted cust that it’s busy, waiting. 15,20…finally I check with counter staff and ask what’s going on..it’s been 30 minutes now. Get a brush off “working on it” answer. Then the customer calls Panera to ask what’s going on. Call uber support and all they want to do is cancel the order. At this point I know if I hang in there, customer will tip well so then Uber puts me on hold to call Panera location. I watch the staff finally pick up on the 10th ring and hang up on Uber. 45 minutes now. customer calls Panera a second time. gets put on hold. staff obviously ignores the phone. Customer calls me-tells me to wait there. They are coming to get their order in person and they will pay me cash for time waiting. Panera staff tries to tell me she canceled the order. But app still shows it as active. She shows up with 4 hungry kids and staff tells her they thought I had canceled because I went to my car for a second. I was standing right there for an hour at this point. Customer is going ballistic at Panera staff while I call uber support again to let them know I have been waiting over an hour and would like to at least get paid for my time that I waited to make sure customer was being taken care of. Uber support says all they can compensate is SIX DOLLARS. Now I have yet another chain restaurant to add to the “do not accept” list. Fun fact: if you wait too long and cancel the order so you can move on, Uber gets on your case and says your account could be suspended


Leave a Google review and Yelp about this place. Saying they refused to make your order. Don't say you do gigs, I would also write to the corporate office and email them on their website.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

You lost me at 15-20 minutes


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You have a lot more patience than me.


If the OP had patience, they would have used PARAGRAPHS.


----------

